# [SOLVED] Thinkpad T500 will not resume after suspend

## Bakou

Ok i have a thinkpad T500 with 2.6.29, xorg 7.4, xorg serv 1.6 mesa 7.4 intel 2.6.3-r1 and it just won't suspend.  Any ideas?

Before when I was using kernel 2.6.29-r8 I saw it spit out this message on a resume:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Uhhuh, NMI received for unknown reason b1 on CPU 0.
> 
> You have some hardware problem, likely on the PCI bus.
> ...

 

UPDATE: I tried it again today and it said reason 81 instead of b1 this time.

after which point sometimes it even slowly returns to X, however the harddrive is usually unreadable.   

Also you should know that the machine seems to hang on a full shutdown on 'unloading ALSA modules'.. I do have alsa compiled as a kernel module, and IRQ 17 is my soundcard/USB controller.  Aside from this stuff pretty much everything else works fine.  Wireless is good, DRI2 with redirected rendering, only the occasional stability issue when running compiz...

I used to use ubuntu 8.10 on the same machine and suspend/resume worked fine.  

```

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.29 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8400_@_2.26GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 31 Mar 2009 14:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/x11 /usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects /usr/portage/local/layman/dev-zero /usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri ffmpeg fortran gdbm glitz gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg laptop midi mmx mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly objc objc++ opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png pppd python rar readline reflection samba sdl session smp spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff unicode wifi wxwindows xcb xorg xscreensaver zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa radeonhd fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTAR

GET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20e0

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2114

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 34

   Region 0: Memory at f4400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Region 2: Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Region 4: I/O ports at 1800 [size=8]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

      Address: fee0300c  Data: 41e9

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2114

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Region 0: Memory at f4200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset MEI Controller (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20e6

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx+

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at fc226800 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ee

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 32

   Region 0: Memory at fc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   Region 1: Memory at fc025000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Region 2: I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+

      Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 41e1

   Capabilities: [e0] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f0

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 20

   Region 4: I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f0

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 21

   Region 4: I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f0

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 22

   Region 4: I/O ports at 18a0 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f1

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 23

   Region 0: Memory at fc226c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME+

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f2

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17

   Region 0: Memory at fc020000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [70] Express (v1) Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE- FLReset+

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed unknown, Width x0, ASPM unknown, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed unknown, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk- DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

   Memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-00000000000fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #1, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <1us, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

         Slot #  0, PowerLimit 6.500000; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet- Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

      Address: fee0300c  Data: 4189

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f3

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

   Memory behind bridge: f4300000-f43fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-00000000000fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #2, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <256ns, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

         Slot #  1, PowerLimit 6.500000; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState+

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

      Address: fee0300c  Data: 4191

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f3

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=0c, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: f8000000-f9ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f4000000-00000000f40fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #4, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <1us, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM L0s L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

         Slot #  3, PowerLimit 6.500000; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet+ CmdCplt- HPIrq+ LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet- Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

      Address: fee0300c  Data: 4199

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f3

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0d, subordinate=14, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

   Memory behind bridge: fa000000-fbffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f4100000-00000000f41fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #5, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <1us, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM L0s L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

         Slot #  4, PowerLimit 6.500000; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn+ PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet+ CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet- Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

      Address: fee0300c  Data: 41a1

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f3

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f0

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

   Region 4: I/O ports at 18c0 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f0

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17

   Region 4: I/O ports at 18e0 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f0

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 18

   Region 4: I/O ports at 1c00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f1

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 19

   Region 0: Memory at fc227000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=15, subordinate=18, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00007fff

   Memory behind bridge: f4800000-f7ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f3ffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f4

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f5

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f8

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 33

   Region 0: I/O ports at 1c48 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at 183c [size=4]

   Region 2: I/O ports at 1c40 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at 1838 [size=4]

   Region 4: I/O ports at 1c20 [size=32]

   Region 5: Memory at fc226000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/16 Enable+

      Address: fee0300c  Data: 41b9

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA <?>

   Capabilities: [b0] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f9

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23

   Region 0: Memory at fc227400 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Region 4: I/O ports at 1c60 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5300

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1011

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 35

   Region 0: Memory at f4300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+

      Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 4142

   Capabilities: [e0] Express (v1) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 unlimited

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset+

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+ FLReset-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <128ns, L1 <32us

         ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM L0s L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM+ AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CEMsk:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 68-81-b1-ff-ff-ea-16-00

   Kernel driver in use: iwlagn

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20c6

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 168

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

   Region 0: Memory at f4800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Bus: primary=15, secondary=16, subordinate=17, sec-latency=176

   Memory window 0: f0000000-f3fff000 (prefetchable)

   Memory window 1: 80000000-83fff000

   I/O window 0: 00004000-000040ff

   I/O window 1: 00004400-000044ff

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- ISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- 16bInt+ PostWrite+

   16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

   Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

15:00.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20c7

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 32 (500ns min, 1000ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at f4801000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

15:00.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20c8

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 32, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 18

   Region 0: Memory at f4801800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

15:00.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20c9

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 32, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at f4801c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

15:00.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ca

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 32, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at f4802000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

15:00.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20cb

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 32, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at f4802400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

```

----------

## audiodef

Did you set the suspend partition in the kernel config?

----------

## Bakou

No it's not set, but I'm not trying to hibernate, I'm trying to suspend to ram (was too lazy to make any swap partition :/).  I did redo the kernel with  a bunch more IBM/ACPI specific options which managed to fix my brightness hotkey, but the suspend problem remains.

----------

## Bakou

I am now using vanilla 2.6.29.1

The NMI error reason is now 91..

I really need some help with this. Anyone knowledgable about actual kernel code?

I actually traced down this call in the kernel

```

static notrace __kprobes void

mem_parity_error(unsigned char reason, struct pt_regs *regs)

{

   printk(KERN_EMERG

      "Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason %02x on CPU %d.\n",

         reason, smp_processor_id());

   printk(KERN_EMERG

      "You have some hardware problem, likely on the PCI bus.\n");

#if defined(CONFIG_EDAC)

   if (edac_handler_set()) {

      edac_atomic_assert_error();

      return;

   }

#endif

   if (panic_on_unrecovered_nmi)

      panic("NMI: Not continuing");

   printk(KERN_EMERG "Dazed and confused, but trying to continue\n");

   /* Clear and disable the memory parity error line. */

   reason = (reason & 0xf) | 4;

   outb(reason, 0x61);

}

```

And in the same file:

	/* AK: following checks seem to be broken on modern chipsets. FIXME */

	if (reason & 0x80)

		mem_parity_error(reason, regs);

Could the kernel be telling me I have a memory parity issue that I don't really have?  I can actually still use the PC after this happens, just that the root hdd is read only.

----------

## farhaven

Have you tried unloading offending modules (in your case soundcard and usb) before suspending and reloading them after waking up?

----------

## Bakou

Yes I tried adding uhci and ehci USB.  Then I also tried adding snd_hda_intel.  It doesn't seem to have much effect.  Since last post I have managed to see a dmesg output from after a suspend (can't log it) and it seems that i am getting a lot of ext3 kernel panics, and then pm-suspend gets stuck when trying to reload those unloaded modules (but by this point the HDD is write only so I have no logs).  I also tried adding s3_beep on my kopts, interestingly with pm-suspend I get one beep on resume but with hibernate-ram I get the 3 beeps... However pm-suspend seems to give me better results, the main issue seems to be the ext3 kernel panic.  hibernate-ram didn't bring my system back from black screen at all. I will try to get a dmesg log after i recover from the suspend somehow to post the ext3 errors.

----------

## farhaven

Also a way to debug this would be to boot into single user mode with as little modules loaded and as little daemons running as possible and then suspend. If the resume works there, the issue is in a module or a userspace program, else it's in the kernel itself.

----------

## Bakou

http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/7443/laptopsuspendrot.jpg

Alright I got a photo of dmesg after resuming in console mode (in this case I killed X, xdm, vmware, sshd, wicd and various processes I thought could get in the way)

I resume after pm-suspend and did dmesg.  The ext3 kernel panics I was talking about come below this point in dmesg, but this is the first screwup I found.  I guess I should try unloading iwlagn and doing suspend again since it seems to be the problem.  Anyone have further insight into these kernel print errors? Very strange stuff.

----------

## Bakou

Hmm tried unloading iwlagn and iwlcore.. Now i just get a nasty irq crash on apci

----------

## Bakou

alright! I think I have fixed the problem.  Went into Ubuntu Jaunty beta 64bit livecd.. Suspend works just fine there.  So i tried copying its kernel config.  Compiled everything as module.. still failed, but realized I had missed the pcmia bus.  So today i went in and compiled pcmia bus and yenta_cardbus as modules in the kernel.  But I also added in an option for rerouting broken IRQs (i believe under PCI bus) and I enabled old ATA/ATAPI support builtin.   One of these changes seems to have fixed the problem as I did my first successful suspend today.

----------

